# Forum Stickers?



## Barnzy11 (May 31, 2012)

Hey folks!

Just a suggestion, has the forum ever considered forum stickers? i did do a quick search but could not find no threads. I only ask as i create and supply decals on ebay as a little side job from my main job and it just happens i have been contacted by a bodybuilding forum in the west midlands this morning asking me for decals for their forum, it then occured to me that it's quite a good way to promote the forum and also earn some small pennies for the running costs etc.

Just an idea i thought i would put out there, i hope you don't think i'm trying to promote myself in this thread that's not the case, if the administators thought this a good idea they could contact anyone they wanted to make the stickers i just thought i would mention it as an idea for the forum and to see what people thought?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

I can also offer this service, please contact me for a quote.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

great idea perhaps they can do colouring in books too ....


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Where you gonna stick them? I personally wouldn't want a UK-M sticker on my car for instance, be like a sign saying 'Look at me everyone, I'm Hench, or at least I think I am'


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Car sticker type things? Only aslong as it would say UKM and not like a few of the gym car stickers some have around here, where upon sighting the first word that comes into your head is bellend.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

My badges too, a la blue peter


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I got a Blue Peter badge once, prolly along with a 1000 others. 

But how different is it between having a UKM T shirt (if they ever come) & a car sticker?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Can you make me a blue badge so I can park wherever I like?


----------



## Barnzy11 (May 31, 2012)

Haha just and idea guys!


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

Barnzy11 said:


> Haha just and idea guys!


Not a bad one either!


----------

